# Coffee Addiction



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

As some of you may recall, I had been trying to kick my Java addiction.
Well, I'm back to say it didn't work, though I have gotten rid of the I.V. and am all for moderation.

And as a matter of fact I just ran across this commentary that states coffee can be a GOOD thing :tea:

http://www.comcast.net/video/1372890469/coffee_new_health_benefits


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah, it's deja vu all over again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Drink the coffee in moderation or get a headache, which sound better?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't drink and I'm one of the few adults out there who doesn't like wine-I'm NOT giving up my two cups of joe a day. Unless a doc has specifically told you not to, enjoy away.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

As vices go I'd say that one is pretty harmless! I'm with you, drink up! I need my two mugs full each morning. My sister pointed out that my mug is probably at least two "cups" of coffee. Who cares. It's better than killing someone because I didn't have it! Right?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ You're still a strugglin' addict, eh? Was it last year or the year before we tried to help you break that addiction? You know, as addictions go, coffee is not one I'd be terribly concerned about :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I have been up since 3 am this morning, so I'd say I've moved passed moderation at about 7am..ound:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I must have my coffee. The doctor said it has to be decafe now but I can drink as much as I want! :ranger:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..hope you found a good Swiss Water Processed one..it's the best!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Addictions are just hard to kick. I love my coffee, and I'm a beast if I don't get it. Of course, I'm also addicted to cigarettes, looking at puppies, **** facebook and countless other non-productive things.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am the only coffee drinker in my house and the keurig makes it an easy quick and clean addiction as well!


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I drink way to much coffee, I thought getting the keurig would help me drink less when I am at home. Actually, I drink more if not the same becuase it is always right there waiting. You dont have to make a pot... and wait for it. And...grrr costs me more now lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

8 o'clock makes a great coffee called half calf. It tastes no different than regular, with half the caffeine. I love the fancy coffees, but 8 o'clock is good old diner 1950's coffee. Great stuff.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Addictions? now let me see:
My grandsons
Coffee
Kindle
Facebook
Craigslist
Hav Forum
Pogo
All seem harmless to me but I would get alot more done if I didn't spend so much time posting and playing.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, embrace this addiction and go with it!! Coffee consumption is getting good press these days. 
I had the best morning last Saturday. A good book, a comfortable chair in a quaint coffee shop, and a good cup of coffee by my side. The only thing that would have made it perfect would have been my dogs at my feet but they couldn't come. :-(


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, for the serious coffee/tea drinkers...this is a must (I LOVE it!)

It's a mug warmer that you can pick up for $10 (I bought mine at a BI Mart)

Amazon.com: Mr. Coffee MWBLK Mug Warmer: Home & Garden


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I had one of those when I was still teaching at a school (now, I teach from home :biggrin1 It was great for keeping my coffee warm!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Keeping the dog food canister next to the coffee bean canister is not GOOD...
I was feeling so half baked this morning (even after my first cup) that I almost scooped dry dog food into the grinder of my coffee machine instead of beans..
:crazy::doh:ound:


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

imamurph said:


> I almost scooped dry dog food into the grinder of my coffee machine instead of beans..
> :crazy::doh:ound:


ound: oh my!!! sorry, but that is too funny!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I gave up coffee New Years eve. I have been grinding my teeth again at night, I think its stress ombined with caffeine. I have been doing well, I just drink a lot of hot tea. I still crave the smell though........


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Keeping the dog food canister next to the coffee bean canister is not GOOD...
> I was feeling so half baked this morning (even after my first cup) that I almost scooped dry dog food into the grinder of my coffee machine instead of beans..
> :crazy::doh:ound:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think Dale may be on to something, Diane! You better get a bigger mug... :becky:

Dale, that is a neat idea... How long does it take for the candle to warm up enough to give off the scent when you use a cup warmer?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri, it doesn't take long - as soon as the candle warms you will know. Apple pie or vanilla are great in the kitchen.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> imamurph said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping the dog food canister next to the coffee bean canister is not GOOD...
> ...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

Of all addictions one can have, coffee is by far the best.... At least from the view point of this coffee addict. Enoy. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Diane, you are a nut. (haha) That cup will about hold my daily intake too.!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I tell DH that coffee and dogs keeps the gas bill down, they all keep me warm in the winter!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am doing a Detox / Elimination program (hate to call it diet, because I am not doing it for weightloss, although it perfect for that, too) this month. Just part of it means: no coffee, no wheat, no milk, no eggs, no sugar, no alcohol for the entire 28 days. For someone like me who's perfect breakfast is a tall latte and the perfect dinner is great bread with cheese and wine, it's a bit of a challenge. 
But....10 days into it, I feel fabulous. I am drinking herbal tea with Agave Nectar (didn't even know you could make things other than tequila out of that one, LOL) and eating things I didn't even know existed. 
I don't drink much coffee in the first place and my morning latte is pretty whimpy on the caffeine, but I still had a hefty headache for a couple of days, so I can only imagine what sort of pain a heavy coffeedrinker would be in, but I do feel it's well worth it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Alexa - If I did what you're doing someone would die, either me or I'd kill someone. A limb or an eye would be lost at the very least as I would LOSE MY MIND!!!

What do you eat? Meat and veggies?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Diane I thought you were nuts this time last year when you wanted to cut down, I thought.....

WHY?!?! OH WHY?!?!

Some people have their wines, their cigars their shoes...their ______ and people like you and me, well....we have our coffee! It is like wine to me, I can taste regions and undertones and will spend $30 a lb for a rare Kona every now and then,

I'm happy to see you back to your senses!!! ound:

I love that 'one cup a day', where'd ya find that? lol

Kara


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kara, I found it though Google and listed the Web under the photo...It's a whoppin $47! Now that is an expensive cup of java!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I too love my coffee in the morning, but DH can't drink the real thing - so, I buy 8 o'clock decaf and Folgers 1/2 caf and mix them together. That way I figure we're getting about an 1/8 of a cup of caffine and it tastes really good!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There's a seasonal coffee that Starbucks has out now, it's Casi Cielo and it's wonderful! (Hope I spelled it right.) DH doesn't care for most Starbucks coffees but even he really likes this one. I buy up all of it every time I'm in the store to stock up as they'll only have it for a few weeks.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmm, Ann, I'll have to see if I can get some of the Starbucks you recommended. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

No meat at this point, but lots and lots of veggies, fruits, grains and beans. At some stage you add back some chicken and fish, but no red meat. 
I was just so excited that I was allowed to add lemons back in today...oh how I missed you my sour little friends 



Scooter's Family said:


> Alexa - If I did what you're doing someone would die, either me or I'd kill someone. A limb or an eye would be lost at the very least as I would LOSE MY MIND!!!
> 
> What do you eat? Meat and veggies?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

For those who love great coffee, here are a couple of S.F. roasters who roast and ship their coffee. They are awesome!

http://www.bluebottlecoffee.net/

http://www.fourbarrelcoffee.com/


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...its 12 pm.. I just got on to see if there was any updates on Popi and I saw this thread.


....it made me want coffee. 

............**** you!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mindy,

You are still young enough to drink coffee at midnight and not have any trouble sleeping.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My DH got me an espresso/cappuchino machine a few months ago, I've saved a small fortune on espresso!

I am still in search of the perfect espresso roast, though....anyone have a favorite? (the starbucks is okay and it is what I have been using but I've had better  I like the Cafe Cielo too, they should carry that one full time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Check out the two websites that I've posted, you won't be sorry.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

juliav said:


> For those who love great coffee, here are a couple of S.F. roasters who roast and ship their coffee. They are awesome!
> 
> http://www.bluebottlecoffee.net/
> 
> http://www.fourbarrelcoffee.com/


Ohhhh, these two sites look very tempting! Thanks for sharing, Julia..I will have to try them both!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am a huge fan of "the little roasters that could". S.F. has a lot of small mom and pop establishments that roast their own coffee in small batches. The coffee tastes great and I feel good about supporting the little guy.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Living in Wa and having owned an Espresso shop in the past I feel your pain...Coffee is my drug of choice and I can't imagine giving it up. 
When we opened our business we tried out at least twenty different roasters in a blind taste test..here is the one that was the group favorite, beating out several of the "big name' companies in Wa
http://www.olycrest.com/
We were one of their first customers...small batches, great attention to detail and a **** good cuppa coffee


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> I gave up coffee New Years eve. I have been grinding my teeth again at night, I think its stress ombined with caffeine. I have been doing well, I just drink a lot of hot tea. I still crave the smell though........


Melissa..you should try an Organic Decaff that is Swiss Water Processed...it's a way of removing the caffeine without using chemicals..(which is how Decaff is made) You'll still have the great taste minus the caffeine!

Also, I know alot of places now carry SWP...even Starbucks. All you have to do is ask when you order your latte..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

juliav said:


> Kara,
> 
> Check out the two websites that I've posted, you won't be sorry.


Thank you! I just bookmarked them both and I will try them! I do love supporting the lil' guy, too.

Eva, I'll check out your recommendation, too!

Melissa...I agree with Diane, they have made leaps and bounds of improvements with caffeine free coffees, a few of them, I can't even tell they aren't caffeinated (til I yawn! lol)

Diane, does the swiss water really make a big difference? I was just looking at a swiss water treated kona/decaf the other day, highly tempted to try it as it was praised so heavily. I hadn't heard of that til' the other day.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kara..I can tell a big difference in the taste of SWP coffee, as like you said, it tastes just like coffee but without the kick..LOL

I currently buy Longbottoms (on line) Here is a commentary worth reading about how coffee is decaffeinated and the SWP..

http://www.longbottomcoffee.com/ctu10.cfm


----------



## avonleahavanese (Mar 20, 2008)

*Coffe Roasters*

For those of you who crave fresh coffee taste (and who doesn't?), a home coffee roaster takes green coffee beans to fresh roasted in about 10 minutes. It is said roasted coffee beans only last 2 wks. before losing their taste. I have one, and it is great - you can play with it to tweak how light or dark you like your beans. And the smell....

There are several brands of home roasters on the market. Start out researching with www.sweetmarias.com for an introduction. You can order your roaster and green beans there - or there are other good sites, as well.

Enjoy! I myself am a one-cup a morning lady - a one 16 oz. cup!

Phyllis


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

juliav said:


> Kara,
> 
> Check out the two websites that I've posted, you won't be sorry.


Julia,
I just ordered the 17ft ceiling and Hayes Valley (?) Espresso blends! Thanks again, I wasnt' kidding when I was looking for new things to try  I'm excited! I will report back, the guy sounds like he knows what he's doing even down to a science, so I'm excited.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't wait to hear what you think. :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

avonleahavanese said:


> For those of you who crave fresh coffee taste (and who doesn't?), a home coffee roaster takes green coffee beans to fresh roasted in about 10 minutes. It is said roasted coffee beans only last 2 wks. before losing their taste. I have one, and it is great - you can play with it to tweak how light or dark you like your beans. And the smell....
> 
> There are several brands of home roasters on the market. Start out researching with www.sweetmarias.com for an introduction. You can order your roaster and green beans there - or there are other good sites, as well.
> 
> ...


Now I am in trouble, love the idea of roasting my coffee. I see lots of roasters there, this could get interesting! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

imamurph said:


> Keeping the dog food canister next to the coffee bean canister is not GOOD...
> I was feeling so half baked this morning (even after my first cup) that I almost scooped dry dog food into the grinder of my coffee machine instead of beans..
> :crazy::doh:ound:
> 
> View attachment 27703


Dianne, I had to laugh at that. I am so not a morning person and it takes two cups of Java til I start to feel human. One morning I was getting ready for work and wondered what was wrong with my eye-liner. When I looked at it I saw I was lining my eys with pink lip liner. As if that wasn't bad enough last week the scenario changed . I started applying what I thought was my lip liner. I can't tell you how hard I laughed when I saw half of my upper lip lined with dark grey eyeliner. Next time I buy eyeliner or lipliner it has to be in a pencil that is the color of the contents.:crazy:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, Holly.. you are sooo NOT alone...I actually went through an entire day with two
DIFFERNT earrings on...LOL!! I do remember trying to decide between the two and must have had a brain disconnection along the way!

I guess it's a good thing that I wasn't able to give up caffeine last year! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When I was in high school, many, many years ago my hairspray was in the cabinet under the sink along with the cleaning supplies. (Bet you can guess where this is going....) In my sleep deprived haze I sprayed my hair with Lysol Bathroom Cleaner, the kind that turned into instant white foam, several different times! UGH!!! This was back in the day of hot rollers and I have very curly black hair so it took me forever to do my hair for school. 

I finally convinced my mother to move the cleaning supplies to the linen closet! My sisters love to tell about me spraying my head with Lysol!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..when I was wearing contacts I actually grabbed the wrong bottle when I wanted to "rinse" my eye out and squirted the cleaning solution in it! It felt like pouring acid in my eye! I flushed it out for several minuets but ended up in the ER..UGH! Maybe I was meant to be a "Murphy!"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes!!! i know I've done something like this before, lol....I remember the days of hot rollers and aqua net, 80's? lol

Julia~~ I thought it was funny somewhere on his website he states 'if you know a macchiato doesn't have caramel then you can appreciate this" (or something along those lines!) I had to laugh because you do have to be pretty hard core coffee nut to know what a real macchiato is here in America, Starbucks has re-created it into nothing it is in Italy. They are actually pretty tasty and alot less calories!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

....even the cappuccinos are not the same here in the U.S..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Yikes!!! i know I've done something like this before, lol....I remember the days of hot rollers and aqua net, 80's? lol
> 
> Julia~~ I thought it was funny somewhere on his website he states 'if you know a macchiato doesn't have caramel then you can appreciate this" (or something along those lines!) I had to laugh because you do have to be pretty hard core coffee nut to know what a real macchiato is here in America, Starbucks has re-created it into nothing it is in Italy. They are actually pretty tasty and alot less calories!


Yep, the general public usually doesn't know that macchiato is actually espresso, marked with a little bit of milk.

My friend went to Paris on business. For some reason or another she happened to run into McD there (I think she just needed to use their bathroom). She felt like she had to order something so she asked for coffee in her broken french. The waiter said american coffee, she said yes. When she tasted it, she swears it was the best darn drip coffee she has ever had in her life.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My husband has had to change to decaf coffee. Since he makes the coffee every morning and brings me a cup (yes he is sweet), I didn't realize that he was feeding me decf also--new it wasn't as good, but thought it was stale. It took me two days to figure out why I had a headache--caffine withdrawals. Now I am making my own coffee.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I slipped my husband SWP decaf last year and it took him a couple days to catch on, as the taste wasn't that of decaf...it was the headaches that 
gave him a clue..

I finally confessed and gave him the fully charged version back..:boxing:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Let's face it, Diane - obviously you commune with The Secret Coffee Universe! Roll with it, sister!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I do have to admit that if push came to shove, I'd give up wine over coffee...:tea::ballchain:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I posted this comment in the calendar thread..but wouldn't it be great to have a coffee cup with the Forums logo on it???


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I think Consumers Report queried the wrong group of coffee drinkers..
ya think? :suspicious:

Lack of "excellent" coffee blends: Consumer Reports

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100202/lf_nm_life/us_coffee_consumerreport_blends


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Which coffee do you like best (roasted)? I personally like 8'OClock and Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! I'd love a coffee mug with neezers on it, or forum neezer...  My 2 favorite things!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

imamurph said:


> I posted this comment in the calendar thread..but wouldn't it be great to have a coffee cup with the Forums logo on it???
> 
> View attachment 27836


http://www.cafepress.com/havaneseforum.293436475
here you are..........your wish is granted Diane


----------

